

ProseMirror has been open-sourced - mrdrozdov
https://github.com/ProseMirror/prosemirror

======
pfooti
At this time, it is kind of wild that handling rich text content editing is so
hard on the web. It is understandable, but a bummer, that really good content
tools (google docs, office 365, medium) do not open source their editors.
There are some good tools (textbox, aloha, hallo, quill) and some decent
legacy ones (ck, mce), but nothing that is clearly a go-to tool that handles
rich text, structured text (tables and lists), operational transforms, and
sanitizing input well. It's always like: choose two.

Kudos to ProseMirror for tackling this. I can't wait to see how this works
out. Also, it is kind of nice to have a way to contribute monetarily; I don't
have the time (or expertise) to really contribute code. I would, given the
need.

~~~
anilgulecha
Guardian's scribe is another very good example of keeping the view separate
from the model. The model produces clean data, which is the same across
browsers.

------
sitkack
There was a 8k euro Anonymous donor 2 hours ago. Wow.

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/prosemirror/x/1663745#/fu...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/prosemirror/x/1663745#/funders)

~~~
k1w1
The anonymous donor was Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)). It
wasn't as anonymous as we expected because Marijn tweeted it :-), but we are
excited by ProseMirror and the opportunity to contribute. WYSIWYG editing is a
huge part of what our app does, and so I have always been on the lookout for
better ways to build editors. Marijn's approach of using a shadow document
representation
([http://marijnhaverbeke.nl/blog/prosemirror.html](http://marijnhaverbeke.nl/blog/prosemirror.html))
is the most promising solution I have seen for a while.

~~~
sitkack
Thanks for this! Aha is an inspiration for me. I am working on something
similar but not a direct competitor to Aha.

------
JohnHammersley
Congratulations! Just added a contribution from the Overleaf[1] team who've
been great admirers (and supporters) of CodeMirror -- it's a great editor and
I look forward to seeing where ProseMirror goes! :)

[1] [https://www.overleaf.com](https://www.overleaf.com)

------
pto0239hn
This is Marijn Haverbeke's project, creator of Eloquent Javascript and
CodeMirror. Good to see that it was funded!

------
leejoramo
Having struggled with through the web content editing for over a decade, I am
excited that this project is moving forward and will be open source. Glad that
I was able to contribute to see it happen, and thanks to everyone else who
added their funds.

------
bevacqua
Here's an alternative editor I wrote that also supports input using raw HTML
[http://bevacqua.github.io/woofmark/](http://bevacqua.github.io/woofmark/)

~~~
dchest
Not the same, you wrote contentEditable=true-based editor; ProseMirror is the
full editor implementation separate from DOM, like Google Docs.

------
lewisl9029
So glad to see this get funded!

I'm probably going to try to use this in my project _really_ soon.

------
bobfunk
Very very cool! Great news!

------
abc_lisper
What is ProseMirror? I don't want to download it before i see it.

~~~
ecesena
[http://prosemirror.net](http://prosemirror.net)

